

Take a Humane Stance with Ants - freshnote
http://allsprawldown.com/animal-ethics/taking-an-ethical-stance-with-carpenter-ants/

======
kinleyd
I once had red ants, not sure if they were carpenter ants in residence in my
laptop. It was too late by then as significant parts of my screen blanked out
soon after. But I was humane, I let the ants out peacefully. :)

